
Alan Alda on Art and Science - angrygoat
http://www.abc.net.au/news/2016-03-04/alan-alda-on-art-and-science/7220536
======
melling
We don't have the US Supercollider in Texas today because scientists don't
know how to sell. It would have been bigger than CERN's Large Hadron Collider
and finished almost 20 years earlier.

There's a video somewhere from the early 90's where a US Senator or
Congressman is explaining that he sees no value in the project and no
scientist can explain the practical value.

The public only wants to fund science that will have direct results in the
very near future.

~~~
dhimes
Didn't they begin that one?

~~~
melling
Yes, they spent $2 billion.

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Superconducting_Super_Collid...](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Superconducting_Super_Collider)

